# Hp Deskjet 2050 or Canon Pixma mp287?



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm interested in buying a mfd for home use and have a relatively modest budget of Rs 3600.I'm looking for a reliable MFD which has decent print/scan capabilities and is compatible with refilled cartridges.Both HP deskjet 2050 as well as Canon MP 287 cost less than 4000 and offer a decent set of features but I'm not sure whether they are compatible with refilled cartridges or not.

Support for refilled cartridges is an important factor for me as i don't intend to spend vast sums of money on purchasing genuine cartridges.Can someone please suggest which of these two MFDs will suit my requirements?Thanks


----------



## paw1 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got the HP 2050 after having confirmed with my ink-refill guy that the 802 cartridges were easy to refill. No idea about cannon though i think they will be refill-able too.

PS: If you go with the HP 2050, just remember that it comes with the small cartridges, but supports the large ones. And the refill cost for small and large are same (the guy said that the ink cost is nominal, so doesn't matter how much you put in), so do buy the original large cartridge once. Oh and the large cartridge has 3x the capacity of the small one.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> Both HP deskjet 2050 as well as Canon MP 287 cost less than 4000..



I had the same dilemma a few months back, ended up getting 2050 due to the cost of cartridge.. 
But later started filling the cartridges on my own with this..


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for replying.Yesterday i was reading a few reviews of hp 2050 on amazon-there many users have complained that this particular mfd consumes a lot of ink and therefore even high capacity cartridges tend to get depleted really fast-has any of you experienced such issues with this printer?

@Megamind:Thanks for the tip,but how exactly is refilling done?What equipment do i need to successfully refill a hp or canon cartridge without damaging the cartridge itself or the printer?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> What equipment do i need to successfully refill a hp or canon cartridge without damaging the cartridge itself or the printer?


Check the link in my previous post...

I followed these steps..

[YOUTUBE]jnbU6kzB474[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ztl_SiUdPLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

